# RagaMuffin Breedingq



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Oaky, I've finally made up my mind - this will be Coda's one and only litter. The Muffin world is just too 'exclusive' and I am really struggling to sell these babies - I need to stick to just one breeding queen and that's going to be my Selkirk; Bomber. So much as it grieves me; there will be no second litter from Coda and Coda herself will also be available for rehoming at some point as I don't think she will manage going from top dog to neutered underdog well. 

Very sorry and very sad! But that's just the way things go.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

RagaMuffins are relatively new in the UK and far less well known than Ragdolls which might be part of the problem selling your kittens.

Sorry you are leaving the breed but good luck with the Selkirks.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Lots of reasons OS, not just the kitten selling but . .. hey ho.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear you've decided that Spid  but wish you all the best with Bomber


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm sorry too. I understand only too well how difficult it can be to get a newish breed established though and you need extremely deep pockets.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

This is very sad, and must have been a terribly difficult decision to make. 

I shall treasure my little Flower even more, if that will be possible, knowing he's in a very very select group, among the first and the last.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Oh this is such a shame, but it does make perfect sense. 
You must fe rather gutter right now so big Hugs to you. Wishing you all the success with your selkirks, you can give them your undivided attention now


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Rarer breeds can be a challenge and take lots of work (and often money) to promote.

Perhaps in the future you'll be able to get back into the breed.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I am sorry it is not working for you. I thought your kittens were so gorgeous, as is Coda, and I really don't understand why it hasn't. But at least you are not having to give up cats altogether, that would be really awful. Hope you get your health sorted too.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

sorry to hear this Spid  can understand why though x

looking forward to seeing some Bomber kittens in the future though


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

So Spid.... can we have some up to date Bomber pics soon please?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Its a real shame, because 1) you are such a good caring breeder, and 2) Codas kittens are just so beautiful.

I do feel very honoured to be a new slave to one (or 2 :devil: ) of her babies


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

jo-pop said:


> So Spid.... can we have some up to date Bomber pics soon please?


Oh, you lot are hard taskmasters - tomorrow now for Bomber pics as the light has gone.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

MCWillow said:


> Its a real shame, because 1) you are such a good caring breeder, and 2) Codas kittens are just so beautiful.
> 
> I do feel very honoured to be a new slave to one (or 2 :devil: ) of her babies


I tell you, if it wasn't for the fees for flying, I would be in for 2 myself--that way Flower would have a sister or brother to grow up with, and flight buddy. And part of Spid's problem would be taken care of. And I could gleefully encourage you to get 2 with a completely clear conscience :devil: Singing:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

dagny0823 said:


> I tell you, if it wasn't for the fees for flying, I would be in for 2 myself--that way Flower would have a sister or brother to grow up with, and flight buddy. And part of Spid's problem would be taken care of. And I could gleefully encourage you to get 2 with a completely clear conscience :devil: Singing:


What are the fees if they both go in the same carrier? Surely it can't be double?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> What are the fees if they both go in the same carrier? Surely it can't be double?


They aren't allowed to go in the same carrier - they have to have a carrier each.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

spid said:


> They aren't allowed to go in the same carrier - they have to have a carrier each.


Unless we can convince them that it is the terribly rare 2 headed Muffin


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

spid said:


> They aren't allowed to go in the same carrier - they have to have a carrier each.


What a stupid rule! Mainly because I would imagine it would be a lot less stressful for siblings to travel together.

Maybe we should start a 'Flight Fund' for Dagnys 2nd Muffin.....


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Ok so McWillow is now having 2, how many are you left to find homes for now?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> Ok so McWillow is now having 2, how many are you left to find homes for now?


Naughty!! :hand: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> Naughty!! :hand: :lol: :lol: :lol:




Have you mentioned it to the OH?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Did you see on Spids pic thread how I was caught red handed?...... all i got was one of these , then one of these :lol: - I didnt get a :nono: though.....


:devil:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear this Spid. Good Luck with the Selkirks.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear this Spid  Coda and her kittens are beautiful :001_wub::001_wub:

Good luck with the gorgeous Bomber  xx


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

spid said:


> They aren't allowed to go in the same carrier - they have to have a carrier each.


Odd rule isn't it? One company offered to ship my boys from the UK to Aus together regardless as it's not necessarily airline policy  :nono:

If they were still kittens I'd be tempted


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

jo-pop said:


> Ok so McWillow is now having 2, how many are you left to find homes for now?


Oooh, you are good! So smooth with that.....I'm impressed


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

dagny0823 said:


> Oooh, you are good! So smooth with that.....I'm impressed


Well.... We all know it's true hehe


----------

